
Ask HN: Has anyone used Fairpixels Pro? - vertoc
I&#x27;m trying to start a new project but I&#x27;m terrible at design and design is pretty crucial for this project. I saw this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fairpixels.co&#x2F;pro&#x2F; and it seems like a decent deal: $4.5k&#x2F;mo for basically all the design done for me (in theory).<p>Has anyone used this service before? What was your experience with it? Are there other alternatives to solve my problem I should consider?
======
forgotmypwagain
I’d recommend going with a good freelancer (if you can manage him/her
yourself) or a normal agency (if you want someone to manage the designer for
you). In any case I would think more about the deliverables you need instead
of the amount of hours / iterations you need in the beginning. When you see
that you have enough work to hire a designer full time I’d go that route then,
as it is (usually) still cheaper than such an offer (IMHO).

Stay away from sites like upwork.com if possible (the quality is not good in
my experience) and prefer people in your own city if possible, as being able
to meet face to face is a great advantage in my opinion and helps to build
trust. Do not hire the cheapest designer available but also don’t overpay, ask
for cost estimates and references. Make sure you’ll be able to work with the
design they do for you and be sure to make it clear who is responsible for
implementing it or in what format the results will be provided (e.g. Sketch or
Illustrator).

